# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley – (See Thru) Balmain fashion show, Paris, September 2013 x5 MQ/UHQ



## Stefan102 (29 Sep. 2013)

UHQ:


 ​


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Sep. 2013)

Hot Hot Hot:drip::thx::thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2013)

Ein Dress der bestimmt jedem Mann gefällt.


----------



## beachkini (29 Sep. 2013)

Hat sich auf dem Catwalk ja leider recht rar gemacht. Danke Stefan


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2013)

:thx: für Rosie!


----------



## Hehnii (29 Sep. 2013)

Auf der Straße habe ich Frauen so etwas noch nicht tragen sehen, Schade.




für die Laufstegbilder!


----------



## PL1980 (29 Sep. 2013)

very nice


----------



## koftus89 (29 Sep. 2013)

danke vielmals.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2013)

Sie sieht aus als hätte sie zu viel und zu lange die falschen Drogen genommen.

Also sexy ist was anderes.


----------



## Matze8426 (8 Okt. 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Sie sieht aus als hätte sie zu viel und zu lange die falschen Drogen genommen.
> 
> Also sexy ist was anderes.



Da stimme ich wohl zu!


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2013)

extrem heiß


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks very much


----------



## mshat (21 Apr. 2014)

so heiss...


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, sieht gut aus!


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Wonderfulll!!!


----------



## benti (7 Juni 2014)

Danke dafür!


----------



## LightsOut53 (17 Okt. 2014)

unglaublich! vielen dank!


----------



## superb (20 Mai 2015)

most beautiful girl on earth


----------



## hardyhardoxx (20 Mai 2015)

nice See Thru
:thumbup:
:thumbup:


----------



## tomvic (14 Juni 2015)

Thanks for posting!

-tomvic


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

super danke für die klassen fotos


----------

